
Nintendo announces updated Switch with better battery life - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/17/20697601/nintendo-switch-new-model-battery-life-improvements
======
celeritascelery
I wonder how many people actually use their switch as a mobile game device.
Almost everyone I have seen just uses it as a home console, so they really
won’t care about the battery life.

